

Effectively Collecting and Acting on Feedback - kwang88
http://app.bo/T59BkP

======
robhazan
I think these are great principles to keep in mind when soliciting feedback.
Definitely has applications in measuring effectiveness/lift of online ads, too
(brand surveys, creative feedback, etc).

------
dazzla
Great article and looks like an interesting product. However I don't see any
pricing info and also I can't click on the most popular articles listed at the
bottom of the blog.

------
karatekidd32v
Great article. I'll have to play around with some of these ideas and see how
they work out.

